# Young(ish) Family moving to Cyprus in the next 2 years..



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, Our circumstances are changing and my husband is about to secure a job which would finance us to live in Cyprus finally, as it has been our dream for a few years now  (He would be working offshore and be away for weeks at a time)

I have a few questions, Regarding the big move.

We are married, My husband is 35 and i am 28(9) very nearly. 
We have 2 young children, of 8 and 5 years old (girls)

The region we are interested in is Famagusta (Paralimni)

We would be looking to rent a property in that area. 
I realise with my husband being away i would effectively be a single parent a lot of the time. I can drive however and am fairly confident and independent, plus already have friends in the local area.

I am unsure about the children's schooling, we could afford to send them to a english speaking/private school, but I think there are great benefits to them attending local schools (Integrating, picking up the language and getting immersed into the culture)

Also, could someone fill me in on the day to day, and monthly/yearly cost of living in Cyprus, what bills are we liable to pay?

We currently have a 1.9 Renault laguna estate, Is it worth importing it over, Or would it be better to get something a bit smaller engine wise, as i am sure i've heard someone say it's better to have smaller engines, cheaper over there for insurance/tax purposes?

I am due to come out on 15th August to stay with a friend in the local area for a week (alone) and i cannot wait to feel the Cypriot sun on my back once again 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, me and my hubby are planning on moving to Cyprus the middle of next year. Many of these questions I have asked myself, except for schooling! If you read through some past threads you will see they have been asked and answered many times. It's a very interesting read and all of the expats, especially those already in Cyprus are more than happy to help. 
Regards, Pat


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, how are you getting on are you still looking to move? 

I understand its good to read back and I will so as much as I can, it's always nice to hear of people's first hand experiences isn't it.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes definitely going to make the move! My husband took VR from his job 3yrs ago (he'd Been with his company 34yrs so had a big fat payout!) he still works, ironically for the same company, writing their programms for them from home, which if he wants can carry on doing in Cyprus. He has a monthly company pension also. I work (in Anaesthetics) and as our mortgage is paid up we have been putting everything into savings untill our investments mature next year. As I'm 8yrs younger than Dave, at 49 I still want to work, I think! And so i am going to take a year out and we will rent our house out here and rent in Cyprus for a year, just to be certain that it's what we both want! There's so much to consider isn't there?


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone else got any advice for me? 

Day to day bills for example 

Tv 
Electric
Do we pay council tax of some kind 


Cars....is it better to take a car over or buy one out there


----------



## amylia (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi we are also a youngish family moving to Cyprus march April time next year and my husband will also be working offshore, I have 2 children as well and was thinking about putting the older one in a British school and my youngest 3 in a local school so he can pick up the language, we should keep in touch as it seems our circumstances sound very similar! We are looking at moving into larnaca


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh wow, yes that would be brilliant to keep in touch, are you on Facebook? I'm Jenny Mullin on there, pic of a church and rocks on pernera coast and me in a dress, long brown hair. Add me


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

I know there is a lot of info on this site but I would really appriciate a quick round up via inbox or on here of the basic things to consider when moving and living in kypros x


----------



## amylia (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried to message you but it's not working, I can't seem to find you on Facebook maybe you'd have better luck finding me lol I'm amylia wallis and it's a pic of my two boys x


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

found you


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Still looking for advice x


----------

